# Hi from Malaysia & looking...



## RBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Malaysia and am interested in buying a Sulcata. Been scouring the Web for information concerning licenses/permits. I understand I need to buy the animal from a licensed petstore, they will then issue a receipt which I can take to Jab. Perhilitan/Wildlife Dept and purchase a license. Is this correct?

Any suggestions on where I could find a petstore that supplies Sulcatas? I've encountered some sellers on the web but they don't seem to have the necessary paperwork. 

Thanks!


----------



## Carol S (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Killerrookie (Jun 5, 2015)

I can't help you even tho I really want too!! Welcome to the forum tho and hopefully you find a place to get some supplies from!


----------



## Joo (Jun 6, 2015)

RBE said:


> Hi, I'm from Malaysia and am interested in buying a Sulcata. Been scouring the Web for information concerning licenses/permits. I understand I need to buy the animal from a licensed petstore, they will then issue a receipt which I can take to Jab. Perhilitan/Wildlife Dept and purchase a license. Is this correct?
> 
> Any suggestions on where I could find a petstore that supplies Sulcatas? I've encountered some sellers on the web but they don't seem to have the necessary paperwork.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi, welcome to the forum. I was in Penang and KL recently. There have pet stores occupying 3-4 stories in a bulding. you may run thru' the internet to find one near you.


----------

